# Need a diesel cheap ?



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

These guys were stored on a siding in Denver. Most likely heading to the scrap yard if no one wanted to purchases them.

Bill


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Price shipped to 10001?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nikola said:


> Price shipped to 10001?


 Come an' git it! I would imagine, as the car dealers advertise..."Push, pull or drag". :laugh:

It would be fun, though..."Yeah, I have a whole-house backup generator." Make that whole-neighborhood!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Probably already too late for those locos though....hwell:


----------



## flyingtomg (May 7, 2013)

Is there any scrap value in these? I realize you can't just pick them up and melt them down, but you'd think UP would haul them to the scrapper if for no other reason than to make a few bucks.

Usually I like railroad shots from my town, but these are kind of depressing.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

http://sterlingrail.com/classifieds/Listings.php?type=Locomotive&fsw=FS


----------

